# Unsure of reality of sucessful PR application



## solidgear (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey there folks, I'm looking for some input here please.

My situation is this. I used to be a chef/cook, I left the trade to go back to Uni and change career, which I did (Safety Advisor now).

In considering an application for PR to Canada, I have been told by an immigration agent I can still apply under the experience I have as a chef/cook.


As I have no Cheffing papers to my name (No Academic or Practical Certs in this field, I learned the hard way in the mix of it all). Also, as I have changed career and got academically educated in a new field, surely an immigration officer would take one look and think, my application is based on a career I am no longer following, so why am I applying to immigrate if I intend to be a safety advisor/consultant? Surely that would be a negative straight away? If not, can you please explain how I would still get to apply under the Chef/Cook given my BSC & MSc studies over the recent years in Occupational Health Safety & Risk Mgt and new career?

Thanks for your information, I just don't want to spend money to find out I was wrong to have applied under false pretense. I am aware that agency want to make money, and can talk a good talk, but the lived reality can be so different, but they still get paid.

Regards

Dave


----------



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Dave,
I applied for the British Columbia Principal Nomination Programme and was accepted in six weeks, you have to have a firm job offer and the process is straightforward,I assume you have your Nebosh and if so there is plenty of work for you in the construction industry, I can put you in touch with a friend of mine who is a employment consultant, PM me and I will give you her details.
The best piece of advice I can give you is be totally honest when you apply trust me if the immigration beleive you are giving misinformation it will go against you big time!

Good luck
Matthew.


solidgear said:


> Hey there folks, I'm looking for some input here please.
> 
> My situation is this. I used to be a chef/cook, I left the trade to go back to Uni and change career, which I did (Safety Advisor now).
> 
> ...


----------



## solidgear (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds Interesting Mathew, PM coming your way if I could figure out how to do it?


----------



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

solidgear said:


> Sounds Interesting Mathew, PM coming your way if I could figure out how to do it?


Hi Dave, I dont think there is a PM facility on this Forum so just drop me a mail at [email protected] I assume this is ok to do I didnt see anything in the rules! I assume most people on the Forum are decent people so I am not overly concerned about publishing my email and my spam and spyware is second to none.
Cheers Mat.


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

*I am a graphic designer*



digger said:


> Hi Dave, I dont think there is a PM facility on this Forum so just drop me a mail at [email protected] I assume this is ok to do I didnt see anything in the rules! I assume most people on the Forum are decent people so I am not overly concerned about publishing my email and my spam and spyware is second to none.
> Cheers Mat.


Hi,

I am a graphic designer by profession. I am working in an advertising agency based in Dubai. May I PM you for the employment query? 
My email id is [email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

No worries just drop me an email and I will pass your cv to heather.


----------



## solidgear (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi digger, did you get my mail? any info in the pipeline?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

Cant comment Dave Ive been told off!!!!!! I will mail you


----------



## solidgear (Jul 11, 2009)

Still waiting on an email Digger?


----------



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

solidgear said:


> Still waiting on an email Digger?


sorry mate I have been in the bush for a while will mail soon


----------



## solidgear (Jul 11, 2009)

digger said:


> sorry mate I have been in the bush for a while will mail soon


No dramas, Digger


----------

